# Retired, now where else to fish...



## gnappi

Now that I'm divorced, retired, and am financially comfortable I would LOVE to pop in the truck with all my gear, my 10' topper in the back and just go. I'd stop at every fresh waterhole (walking or boating) that looked like it might produce, well... anything like I now do in So. Fla. 

So, Florida has an over 65 no fishing license required statute on the books, and I'm wondering what other states would allow an over 65 citizen of the U.S. and another state rights to fish without going through the expense and hassle of getting a license?

Does anyone know of a database that lists licensing for out of state retirees? Failing that, I would appreciate anyone in the gulf coast
and eastern seaboard states to chime in. Oh we do NOT have any freshwater closed season in Florida, so knowing states with similar season availability would help too. 

I could almost hear those out of state fish scream in terror at the prospect


----------



## pbw

https://www.takemefishing.org Has all the states requirements listed.


----------



## gnappi

pbw said:


> https://www.takemefishing.org Has all the states requirements listed.




Too vague info.


----------



## .Mike

gnappi said:


> Failing that, I would appreciate anyone in the gulf coast
> and eastern seaboard states to chime in.


You would need a license in Georgia. $50/year. If you hit saltwater, you would need a free Saltwater Information Permit. If you want to fish for mountain trout, you would need a special $25/year license.

Our next free fishing day is September 23.


----------



## LDUBS

I wish California had the same >65 license waiver. Got curious after reading your question and took a look at California's license req's. It might take you a while to work your way to the west coast, but when you do expect to pay a whopping $126 for a nonresident fishing license. Residents pay $46 for the basic freshwater license and another $17 for a second rod supplement. One or two day licenses are available in the $15 - $25 range. As far as I know they would be available to nonresidents. If you have had your license suspended or revoked in any state, that suspension will apply in California (I think this is pretty universal). 


I was kind of surprised that there isn't a reciprocal license agreement with surrounding states. Might be I just didn't read far enough.


----------



## gnappi

LDUBS said:


> Kind of funny/sad. A US citizen not residing in California will pay a hefty surcharge for a CA license. Someone who is in the country illegally can get a license for the same cost as a resident.



I had no intention to make this request a political discussion, but Gads, THAT bummed me out! Illegals can get a Cali resident license and a U.S. citizen pays through the nose? That takes liberalism up a whole bunch of notches. A second rod supplement? Wow. Is that "*in possession*" or in the car with *intent* to use a second rod?  

Florida really is paradise for the sportsman... so you all know, you can legally open carry a loaded firearm while engaged in, or going to and from, Fishing, Hunting, and Camping. Note: This is WITHOUT a carry license.

Also Florida is a SHALL issue (a CCW) State unless the State can prove you are somehow disqualified. Also there are no illegal types of handguns, or rifles you can own other than those banned by Fed statutes, no magazine bans, or restrictions on ammo again other than those Federally prohibited or excluded for legally hunting.

Anyway, this state is very big, 25th or so of the 50 so maybe I'll explore more here. I figure it will take several years and I can avoid the pitfalls of going out of State.


----------



## jethro

In NH you'll have to buy a license. In-state residents 68 and older can fish for free, but they need to register and carry the lifetime free license. Out of state need to pay for either a 3 day, 7 day or seasonal license. 

The good news is that we are a constitutional carry state. No permit nessecary to carry concealed for anyone in NH, resident or non-resident, as long as you can legally own a gun. The way it should be.


----------



## Johnny

Gary - get yourself a big ole Florida paper map and tack it to your kitchen wall.
check the lakes in your area that look promising then do the Google Earth thing 
and see how it looks from the aerial view.
There are probably hundreds of small fish camps around Lake Okeechobee that you could
easily drive to and launch your boat right from your truck.
Last time I fished South Lake O. (Clewiston). bluegill in the 3/4 to one pounders are good tablefare.
and large mouth bass out the kazoo. there are some nice motels on the cheap also around the lake.
but as you know, right now it is just too stupid hot here in Florida do do anything outside.

I retired 10 years ago and just now finding time for my hobbies !!!

good luck, fair winds and following seas in your adventures.

.


----------



## LDUBS

gnappi said:


> LDUBS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of funny/sad. A US citizen not residing in California will pay a hefty surcharge for a CA license. Someone who is in the country illegally can get a license for the same cost as a resident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had no intention to make this request a political discussion, but Gads, THAT bummed me out! Illegals can get a Cali resident license and a U.S. citizen pays through the nose? That takes liberalism up a whole bunch of notches. A second rod supplement? Wow. Is that "*in possession*" or in the car with *intent* to use a second rod?
> 
> Florida really is paradise for the sportsman... so you all know, you can legally open carry a loaded firearm while engaged in, or going to and from, Fishing, Hunting, and Camping. Note: This is WITHOUT a carry license.
> 
> Also Florida is a SHALL issue (a CCW) State unless the State can prove you are somehow disqualified. Also there are no illegal types of handguns, or rifles you can own other than those banned by Fed statutes, no magazine bans, or restrictions on ammo again other than those Federally prohibited or excluded for legally hunting.
> 
> Anyway, this state is very big, 25th or so of the 50 so maybe I'll explore more here. I figure it will take several years and I can avoid the pitfalls of going out of State.
Click to expand...


Yeah Gary, I realized I violated the forum's rules about politics so deleted that sentence from my post -- though the horse is out of the barn. One of the nice things about TB is it does not get mired down with too much of this stuff. My apologies to all if I crossed the line. 

Anyway, your idea to go on a traveling fishing expedition to different lakes, etc is very appealing. I would love to spend time traveling northern California lakes. I think you should go for it.


----------



## gnappi

I've liven in Florida since 1976, and know it extremely well. I've hunted the panhandle and most WMA's south of Orlando, and antique trekked all over the State. Lived in Orlando, West Palm, Broward and made the state a weekend getaway since moving here, but never on a fishing only expedition. It will be fun. I bought some memory cards for my Nikon and will record it.

And it's official, my GF wants to tag along. That will be an eye opening adventure for her... city gal never been in the muck! 

Actually your comments were not political, just stating facts... it's mine that bent the rules, mea culpa.


----------



## Fishrman

52.50 for my lifetime license since I am a resident of Iowa and over 65 but for nonresident---they give you NO break. One-day fishing – $10.50
Three-day fishing – $17.50
Seven-day fishing – $32
Fishing (for individuals 16 years of age or older) – $41


----------



## LDUBS

Fishrman said:


> 52.50 for my lifetime license since I am a resident of Iowa and over 65 but for nonresident---they give you NO break. One-day fishing – $10.50
> Three-day fishing – $17.50
> Seven-day fishing – $32
> Fishing (for individuals 16 years of age or older) – $41




Shoot, I'm 65, a resident, and would have to pay $518 for a lifetime license here in California. 

My son went to college in Decorah. I guess that is pretty far north of you.


----------



## Fishrman

LDUBS said:


> Fishrman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 52.50 for my lifetime license since I am a resident of Iowa and over 65 but for nonresident---they give you NO break. One-day fishing – $10.50
> Three-day fishing – $17.50
> Seven-day fishing – $32
> Fishing (for individuals 16 years of age or older) – $41
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot, I'm 65, a resident, and would have to pay $518 for a lifetime license here in California.
> 
> My son went to college in Decorah. I guess that is pretty far north of you.
Click to expand...

Wow, everything in California is to high! I have a brother that lives in SanDiego. 
Ya, Decorah is far enough from me that I rarely have been there. Went up last year to see the Eagle nest. Pretty area.


----------



## SeaFaring

Here’s the information for Maryland. 

https://dnr.maryland.gov/Pages/service_fishing_license.aspx#RCP

The $5 senior license is only for residents. But it looks like if you get a Maryland license, it’s recognized in Virginia and vice versa. 

Note that freshwater and tidal/saltwater require different licenses and that trout require an additional stamp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99

I pay $99.00 in TN for my non-resident license, which includes trout.


----------



## handyandy

Well I can tell you I will never be living or fishing or california at those prices lol.


----------



## LDUBS

handyandy said:


> Well I can tell you I will never be living or fishing or california at those prices lol.



California has one of the longest coastlines, thousands of streams, lakes, and yet fishing license sales have declined by over half during the last 35 years. During this same period, the State's population has grown 60%. No wonder, since we have one of the highest costs, among other things. Recently the State could not even modify the current system to a 12 month license instead of one that expires every Dec 31, meaning someone buying a license in the summer will essentially spend the same amount for a 5 or 6 month license. It is really a shame as the State's sport fishing revenue, which is in the $ billions, should be about double what it is today. 

I guess the good news is if you visit a lake during the week you won't see too many other boats. 

OK, I'll get off my soapbox.


----------



## richg99

Well, the OP's dream is one that I share. Travel, fish where you want, pay one $250.00 or so "Retiree; Permanent; Traveler; All-around fishing license" that covers all of the States. 

But, as long as all 50 States are run by local bureaucrats worried about "getting their share" we will never have it. 

I can see that Wisconsin wouldn't want all those Illinoisians coming up and catching all of their fish....but someone is forgetting about all of the travel monies that the traveling fishermen spend. 

The "retiree/traveler" license could be structured so that it was ONLY CATCH AND RELEASE to get rid of the "the outsiders are taking all of our fish".

Such a license would expand travel and fishing opportunities for the retirees, and add revenue for marinas, guides, and everyone who benefits from tourism. 

Won't happen in my lifetime, though, I'll bet.

richg99


----------



## Crazyboat

I know a couple of lakes (more like big ponds) here by me in the meadows, a cut through a graveyard fence, a walk along the railroad tracks and a sidestep through the weeds and you'll be catching 2-3 lb bass, no lic. required. (They've never caught me yet, been doing it 40 years now)


----------



## LDUBS

Crazyboat said:


> I know a couple of lakes (more like big ponds) here by me in the meadows, a cut through a graveyard fence, a walk along the railroad tracks and a sidestep through the weeds and you'll be catching 2-3 lb bass, no lic. required. (They've never caught me yet, been doing it 40 years now)




Haha - best kind.


----------



## gnappi

Crazyboat said:


> I know a couple of lakes (more like big ponds) here by me in the meadows, a cut through a graveyard fence, a walk along the railroad tracks and a sidestep through the weeds and you'll be catching 2-3 lb bass, no lic. required. (They've never caught me yet, been doing it 40 years now)



Ha ha... when I lived on salt water the marine patrol guys knew most of the boats and owners and we sometimes chatted about my boat which they LOVED, and I sometimes showed them my fish, but not once was I ever asked for a license. Maybe because we were on familiar terms before the dreaded salt water license fee (which was meant to hire more MP and build hatcheries that never happened) was forced upon us and they just never bothered. Now if you were in a jet ski without a PFD or were operating any vessel impaired they were all over you like flies on poop.


----------



## Crazyboat

gnappi said:


> Crazyboat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know a couple of lakes (more like big ponds) here by me in the meadows, a cut through a graveyard fence, a walk along the railroad tracks and a sidestep through the weeds and you'll be catching 2-3 lb bass, no lic. required. (They've never caught me yet, been doing it 40 years now)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha... when I lived on salt water the marine patrol guys knew most of the boats and owners and we sometimes chatted about my boat which they LOVED, and I sometimes showed them my fish, but not once was I ever asked for a license. Maybe because we were on familiar terms before the dreaded salt water license fee (which was meant to hire more MP and build hatcheries that never happened) was forced upon us and they just never bothered. Now if you were in a jet ski without a PFD or were operating any vessel impaired they were all over you like flies on poop.
Click to expand...

Sucks you've got to pay to fish the salt in Florida, here in NJ no fee just have to register online, just a matter of time until they start adding the fees I'm sure.


----------



## handyandy

most of the saltwater states have two separate licenses one for salt and fresh. I know when the army had me in virginia for a couple months they had a extra license fee for salt water. Didn't bother me two much as it wasn't horribly expensive since being military stationed there I got resident price. I have cousins in Savannah GA and have fished with them before if I remember correctly they didn't have another salt water fee. Maybe they did I can't remember. I know Louisiana has a extra fee for salt water, for non residents the prices are more, but not horrific. For residents it's not bad, and they let military buy licenses at resident cost so when I've gone there I've always just got a season long salt and fresh think it was around 50 or 60. What does Florida charge for a resident fresh and salt license? I can't believe California licenses are so high for residents that horrible.


----------



## SeaFaring

My feelings towards fishing licenses depend entirely on how the money gets used. I don’t mind money that goes towards conservation or pretty much any purpose that benefits sportsmen and women or wildlife generally. 

I tend to be irked when license fees get siphoned off into areas that really should be funded out of general tax revenues, but where people and politicians are too squeamish to acknowledge what things actually cost. 

That said, I don’t usually bother to dig into these rather wonky facts because at the end of the day, I’m going to buy the licenses I want if I can afford them, regardless of where that money goes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

